# i5 4690K  oder Xeon 1231v3



## reez0r (10. März 2015)

Hi,

ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen welchen Prozessor ich mir für welches Mainboard kaufen soll und könnte eure Hilfe gebrauchen.!

*1*
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition Intel Z97

*ODER
*
*2
*Prozessor: Intel-Xeon-E3-1231v3-4x-3-40GHz-So-1150-BOX
Mainboard: Gigabyte-GA-H97-D3H-Intel-H97-So-1150

Was bringt mir mehr Leistung in Games?
Bin kein großer Fan vom Übertakten.
Ich werde bei einer Grafikkarte bleiben.

Budget ist bei Setup 2 ausgereizt, wer mir trotzdessen was besseres anbieten kann her damit!


*Mein restliches equip:*

Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 970
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Crucial-Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Gehäuse: HAF-922 Cooler Master
Netzteil: 1000W-Cooler-Master-Silent-Pro-Series
SSD: Samsung-830-256gb
Lüfter: Alpfenföhn
..

Kommentare zu meinem restlichen Equip brauch ich nicht


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2015)

Wenn du gar nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm ganz klar den Xeon. Es KANN zwar sein, dass in 2-3 Jahren der höhere Takt eines übertakteten i5 den Xeon "überholt" bei Games, aber wahrscheinlicher ist, dass der Xeon durch seine 8 Threads von der Weiterentwicklung bei Games bezüglich 8Kern-Nutzung eher profitiert - dann würde der Xeon den Taktvorteil des i5 mindestens ausgleichen und ggf. auch klar überlegen sein. Derzeit aber spielt der reine Takt noch keine nennenswerte Rolle, da ist die Grafikkarte das viel wichtigere - ein Core i7 mit 30-40% Übertaktung im Vergleich zum Xeon bringt zb aktuell in Games mit einer guten Grafikkarte keine 5% mehr FPS...  

Zum Board: das H97-HD3 wäre etwas günstiger 62065 - Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3  oder hat das D3H etwas besonderes, was das HD3 nicht hat? 

Zu anderen Bauteilen MUSS ich kommentieren, denn da kann ich nicht drüber wegsehen: 

- das Gehäuse ist EXTREM teuer - ein halb so teures wäre schon ein Top-Gehäuse... 
- die Grafikkarte wäre okay, aber es gibt auch gute GTX 970 für 320-330€. Und da eine leise AMD R9 290, die kaum schwächer als eine GTX 970 ist, nur 280€ kostet, wäre der Preis der Palit umso "kritischer" zu sehen
- das Netzteil ist viel zu viel. 500W reichen LOCKER aus, so ein PC mit nem Intel und einer GTX 970 zieht maximal 300W. Mit ner R9 290 knappe 400W - wirklich maximal. 
- die SSD ist veraltet, da gibt es schon die 850er-Reihe inzwischen.

Aber wenn du die Teile schon haben solltest, dann vergiss die Anmerkungen einfach


----------



## svd (10. März 2015)

Fall Übertakten kein Thema ist, tendierte ich zum Xeon.

Da beide Prozessoren auf der selben Technologie basieren, machten 100MHz ja, rein rechnerisch, einen Unterschid von 3% aus. Also 103 fps, anstatt dere 100. Oooooooh.
Aber da die Mehrkernoptimierung ja, hoffentlich, besser wird, profitiert der Xeon von der doppelten Anzahl der ausführbaren Threads.


----------



## Enisra (10. März 2015)

nja
MHz sind eh kein Index mehr für die Leistung einer CPU

Mal als Randbemerkung:
Es würde auch keinen Sinn 2 Nicht-High-End Karten zu verbinden in anbetracht dessen da besser die nächste Stufe nehmen sollte


----------



## reez0r (10. März 2015)

Ja erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten 

Gehäuse, Netzteil und SSD sind aus meinem Alten. Mir ist vor 3 Tagen das ASUS Rampage II Extreme mit einem i7-920 C0 abgeraucht . Nach knapp 5 Jahren übertakteter Leistung. Dazu 2x GTX 480, geplant waren 3. Deshalb auch das 1000W Netzteil


----------

